# Regriping Your Clubs



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

How to Properly Re-Grip Your Golf Clubs
From Dennis Mack Class A Clubmaker 

Every golfer who decides to re-grip his own clubs should remember that the grip is the only direct contact with the club - so re-gripping must be done properly. 
To properly re-grip a club, you must know the core size of the grip that you will require, and the size of the grip that best fits your hands. 
Grips come in standard core sizing: .520", .560", .580", .600" and .620". There are also special-core-sized grips for oversized-butt diameter shafts, however these types of shafts are very rare now. 
Determining the core size you require is simple. Just measure the diameter of the butt of the shaft you are going to re-grip. 
The diameter of the shaft should match the core diameter of the grip. 
Now determine what size grip best fits your hands. Grips come in regular, mid-size, and oversized or jumbo. To determine which grip best fits your hands, measure from your wrist (base of hand) to the end of your longest finger. If the dimension is less than 6.5 inches, use a junior grip; 6.5 to 7 inches, use a .560" grip; 7 to 7.5 inches, use a .580" grip; 7.5 to 8 inches, use a mid-size grip and over 8 inches choose a jumbo grip. 
Once you have chosen your new grips and are ready to start, make sure that you have the following materials: 
• Grip solvent (place in a squeeze bottle).
• Two-sided 2-inch-wide grip tape and a container to catch the unused solvent.
• You'll also need a vise and a special rubber shaft holder. 
All of the above should be available from major component companies. 
The grip solvent I like to use is Coleman Camp Fuel. It does a great job and leaves no residue. DO NOT USE Varsol or WD40 - they leave an oily residue and some grips will become loose. 
Before you start you must remove the old grips and the old grip tape. This needs to be done to leave the shaft clean and ready for the new tape and grip. Once you've done this, you are ready to ready to re-grip your clubs: 
• Put the shaft holder over you club shaft and tighten in the vise. Be careful not to overtighten if you are re-gripping graphite shafts - they can crack. Tighten just enough that the shaft does not move. 
• Cut a piece of grip tape about 8 inches long. Place it along the butt of the shaft, leaving about a half-inch over the end of the shaft. Wrap the tape around the shaft, making full contact for the length of the tape. Squeeze the tape together at the end of the shaft and push it slightly into the shaft to seal the end of the club. 
• Squeeze solvent along the tape. Fill the grip about three-quarters full of solvent. Put your finger over the hole in the end of the grip, squeeze the grip opening closed and shake the grip so the solvent covers the entire inside. Pour the solvent along the tape and be ready to install the grip. 
• Push the grip up and over the shaft butt. Hold the grip by the front and back and push using equal pressure with both hands. Once you start the grip sliding over the tape, do not stop until the grip is completely on the shaft. 
• Clean any excess solvent from the grip and let it sit over night. Then you're ready to go


----------

